
Show HN: Fiuti.com – A tool to create Google Ads campaigns 20X faster - cosbgn
https://fiuti.com/app/campaign-builder
======
cosbgn
Hello everyone, SKAGs (Single Keyword Ad Groups) is on of the best way to
structure your search campaigns, however it's very hard to create. Fiuti.com
automates the whole creation part and outputs a CSV file which can then be
uploaded to Google Ads (So we don't require access to your account). If you
have questions please ask!

~~~
DougN7
What happens when you hit the maximum number of ad groups that Google allows
per campaign. Isn’t it something like 50 or 100?

~~~
cosbgn
It's actually 20,000 ad groups per campaign. So yes, you probably don't want
to add more than 20K keywords.

------
mtnGoat
Google has been restricting the mass creation of adgroups because it's bad
practice, based on adspend.

In other words if you aren't spending reasonable amounts on ad spend, this is
not a good campaign structure if you want to use thoudands of lines from these
CSV.

~~~
cosbgn
To be honest SKAGs are very popular and I haven't heard that Google would
restrict them. Hundreds of Agencies use SKAGs on a daily basis. This said I
don't recommend to SKAG 1000 keywords, I usually suggest to create SKAGs for
the top 10 converting keywords and group the rest in small topic related ad
groups (you can do that with Fiuti using the topics tab)

~~~
mtnGoat
I am aware of their popularity, but just because something is popular, doesn't
make it correct.

------
toinbis
Wrote even visually very similar tool for myself last year. Also with
vue/vuetify :) On the final step, where you have 'save', I have several
buttons: "copy campaigns, adwords editor", "copy campaigns, bing editor",
"copy ad groups, adwords editor", etc. That was really quick and intuitive way
of transfering generated data to bing/adwords editor.

~~~
cosbgn
Vue is the best! Vuetify is actually more a pain than anything else.
Eventually I'll re-write the css. I've been thinking to integrate the Bing
editor but the demand has been really low for it so far.

------
UperSpaceGuru
I still don’t see how this is 20x faster, the UI is a little better than
traditional Google Ads creator, but isn’t downloading and editing an already
put together campaign much faster than this?

Maybe I’m failing to see the magic here, but it doesn’t look significantly
different from what’s already out there.

~~~
cosbgn
Hi it really depends on your setup. To create something like this is nearly
impossible with the Google ads interface. The tool for example cross-negates
all the keywords and sets them as negatives all the other ad groups, plus you
would need to create the same ad for each ad group. If you have 3 maybe it's
ok but with 10+ it gets really complicated!

------
zniki
I've built a couple of systems similar to this over the years, they've
definitely saved me and colleagues countless hours during of account creation.

I never got round to making a UI quite as nice as this - always wanted too but
it did the job as it was. Good job!

~~~
cosbgn
Thank you! I'm happy you like the UI, I put a lot of effort on having many
features while keeping it clean!

------
AznHisoka
I added a keyword “content research” and was expected a list of related
keywords/synonyms to create ads for. As well as negative word to ignore.

But it expects me to come up with them myself? Having a hard time seeing how
this helps automates things for me...

~~~
cosbgn
Hi, you should add that keyword in the keyword planner at
[https://fiuti.com/app/keyword-planner](https://fiuti.com/app/keyword-planner)
and click on the keywords you want, look at this quick video I just recorded
for you: [https://cl.ly/c731c0](https://cl.ly/c731c0)

------
rathel
I guess with such a name OP's site won't find customers in Poland... :^)

~~~
cosbgn
Yes I've recently learned that! Imagine that my previous name was SKAG.io I
was hoping that the rebranding would be a good move!

------
robsun
I just need to write this ... "Fiuti" in Polish sounds almost like "Dicks"

